# First Charter- BVI, First time sailing a Cat, can't wait.



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so green at this, that I don't know what all I don't know.

But our local sail club decided that we (as a group) should try to charter a couple boats in the BVIs. They were scrambling to get crews together, so I went and filled a boat with myself, my wife, my brother, his wife, and my one crew member and his wife. We got a Cat (39 foot Leopard) because a couple of the wives are not big on heeling much (just want everyone to have a good time).

Anyway, I took it as an opportunity to learn something new, and do so following the rest of our local sail club who have "been there," before. They originally thought they'd have two monohulls at about 38 feet, but looks like now they'll just have 1.

I welcome comments and hints, and yes we'll be there over the Full moon, which will be Monday, we'll arrive Saturday Afternoon, in Feb, so we'll basically have 1 day out before we come back for the full moon party. 

I've sailed on monos up to 42 feet... skippered up to 32 feet, so this is a pretty huge step for me. Fortunately both my brother and my crew have both been on Monos to 45 feet. I know not the same... but I'd hate to do this with a totally green crew. Frankly I'm OK with a skipper if they put one with us... but with 6 people on a 39 footer it'd be tight I'm sure.

We just finished split provisioning the boat, so we'll have food, and a boat, and that's as much as we've done so far.

Anything I should know or look out for?


----------



## rckfd (Dec 3, 2015)

Trellis Bay ( I actually think its beef isl.)at the top of Tortola has one hell of a party they burn a man and other kind of sacrifices, very uninhibited, get there early plenty of balls to grab. Go to the little market good price on ice and they have a good selection of Cubans. Seeing you have Sunday go over to Coppers another place sorta on the way to Trellis, with a lot of balls to grab both ends of the mooring field are great for your first snorkeling adventure. There's a great bar there also and they have big bags of ice also but little bit pricey. BVI all is so close if your ify on sailing you can motor most do anyway and it has so many moorings it looks like Jericho bay in Maine at the height of lobster season.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Each be skipper for a day. If the non-heeling wives don't want to be skipper don't push them


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

is it an owners version 39.. who gets the owners hull? The head in the owners hull is much bigger on the 3900 than any of the larger boats that have ensuite heads. I think i have seen a couple 4 cabin 3900's but most of them are 3 cabin. The 4 cabin - 2 head boat ain't bad either.
Check out the big yellow sticker at the helm (or in the cabin) that shows when to reef.. it's very conservative, but you don't want the mast to come down. It just has single side shrouds. They're good and heavy, but still... Give the shrouds a shake and be sure they're tight. If a squall is coming, if you can't change course to miss it, take my advice.. drop the sails.. even if you have 2 reefs in.

Someone mentioned Trellis, it's one of the worst places to come into late if the wind is really blowing.. the moorings are tight and I've seen some crazy captained boat come in and drop anchor in the midst of it all, maybe they get lucky.

The 3900 is a great boat. A bit tricky to keep the chain off the hull while dropping anchor in some conditions. It'll be a bit front heavy at the beginning of the charter with it's 200 gallons of water and the generator up front, but that improves as the vacation goes on. If you have a poorly padded ass, a side back cushion from the salon fits perfectly at the helm but strap it down so you don't lose it in one those squalls if you forget to bring it in.

I know the boat really well.. it's good good.. electric davit (breakers for the davit and the anchor windlass are behind the trash box), solar, gen, dual air con, mostly led lights.. why not in the heads I don't know. electric heads, etc. etc. only bad thing about the layout is .. ok.. maybe 2 bad things.. it would be nice to take a saw to that huge saloon table.. and also would be great to have just a bit bigger sink in the galley. 

have a great trip, I'm sure you will.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

There are countless BVI threads on SailNet. Here's a link.

bvi - SailNet Community - Threads Tagged with bvi

Many of us have been there multiple times. If you have a specific question, don't hesitate to ask.

Who are you renting from? They should have asked for some form of a sailing resume and noted your lack of multi-hull experience. If that was going to cause them to require a Captain, they should tell you prior to sending your deposit. They may still check out whether you actually know what you're doing, during your briefing (the resumes can look better on paper than real life). You may even just end up with a Captain for a day to check you out, rather than the whole trip.

If you must take a Captain overnight, they are going to require their own sleeping cabin, I'll bet.

BVIs are great and everyone should sail there at least once. Very easy to navigate. Beautiful weather, good sailing conditions mostly. Pricey, but just like most vacation towns.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Its the owners model 3 stateroom... which looked real nice for the smaller cat.
We opted for the Moorings.

Yes, I filled out their resume, but I also have an ace in the hole if you will, our local sailing instructor (who I thought might not be going on the trip) will be going with us on the other boat. He offered to ride with us, until we get comfortable with the boat. Again I've been sailing since I was born, but a cats a whole new adventure for me.

I actually DID dig through some of the BVI threads already, including a couple recent ones on sailing a cat for the first time, for chartering as well.

Subaqua, gave me some good tips on the boat itself, and you guys with ideas of things to see. 

I created the thread to basically say "me too."


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

You'll have a great time. The Moorings is probably among the least restrictive, if you actually know what you're doing.

Happy to answer any specific questions, if you come upon any. The Moorings has that fairly new hotel right on top of the docks. That's a great place to stay the night you turn the boat back in, rather than try to rush for the ferry/airplane.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

You are worrying far too much about sailing a cat. Charter boats are designed to be easy for novices to sail. Do not get talked into hiring a captain; you do not need one. I've chartered several catamarans; they are very easy, very fun. If you find yourself too challenged, which you probably won't, simply lower the sails and fire up the engines. The charter company will get the boat in and out of the marina. In between, you won't have to dock, or tie it to anything but a mooring buoy.

Taking turns being skipper-for-the-day is a great idea. The worst part about a multi-couple charter trip is getting the group to make decisions. With skipper-for-the-day, one person makes the decisions, freeing the rest of the crew to enjoy the day. The flip side is that the skipper does not have to cook, fetch drinks, clean, hook buoys; if the skipper is hungry, the skipper simply mentions what he/she wants on his/her sandwich, and what flavor of beer gets put in his/her hand. So, the "non-heeling wives" may decide that they want to be skipper for a day, too.

My other bits of advice are: 

- Pack about half as many clothes as you think you'll want. Then, take half of those clothes out of your bag and leave them home. If it doesn't fit in a carry-on, you don't want it.

- If you don't bring your own snorkel gear, make sure that your boat has gear that fits well and is in good condition.

- Don't try to see it all in one trip. Relax, go slow, and have at least one layover day that you don't move the boat.


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

jwing said:


> ...
> 
> Taking turns being skipper-for-the-day is a great idea. The worst part about a multi-couple charter trip is getting the group to make decisions. With skipper-for-the-day, one person makes the decisions, freeing the rest of the crew to enjoy the day. The flip side is that the skipper does not have to cook, fetch drinks, clean, hook buoys; if the skipper is hungry, the skipper simply mentions what he/she wants on his/her sandwich, and what flavor of beer gets put in his/her hand. So, the "non-heeling wives" may decide that they want to be skipper for a day, too.
> ..


I like this idea, next time we have guests aboard I'll think about it.. but, being the captain, it might be tough. Plus, the girls may want to be skippers all the time, not just a day.

Here's some more advice.. avoid being dinghy captain at all costs. 'Course it sounds like the OP has been around sailing enough to already know this. The position has the most responsibility of any involved. I tell everyone that visits us that the dinghy is the most dangerous part of the whole trip.. and I mean it.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

Subaqua said:


> Plus, the girls may want to be skippers all the time, not just a day.


I grew up in the old tradition: Dad went to work. Mom stayed home and did all the housework. I know some people still live like that, so here's a recommendation for them:

Every year, we went on a family-and-friends ski vacation for a week. We stayed a great, old house with a large fireplace. We had an immutable rule during those trips: Females were not allowed in the kitchen. This ensured that the vacation was a vacation for the Moms, too. The boys had fun in the kitchen and the girls hung out by the fireplace. No reason that kitchen and fireplace can't be swapped with galley and cockpit.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I would say about 90% of the cats I see in the BVI are motoring. Good point made above.

I also agree, never pack more than a single carry on. You don't need it, use their snorkel equip. Lugging your own isn't worth it, even if theirs is inferior. Losing luggage on a flight, will ruin a cruising vacation. The airline can't get a bag to you two islands away. You wait. Better, you can carry it aboard the ferry, if you're taking it. Watching you stuff disappear into a hold in a third world country is a tad stressful. You don't see it again, until you sift through the pile of bags at Customs in Road Town and the ferry is long gone.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

The passport, the sport-utility sandals, and my own dive mask are the only things that _must_ go with me. That's just me; the mask matters to me because I love snorkeling with a watertight mask more than I love having one more T-shirt.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, has anyone smuggled in an instrument, specifically a guitar?

My brother is dead set on bringing a "Bass" uke himself (about the size of a 3/4 guitar), and in turn has found a 3/4 guitar for dirt cheap he's expecting me to carry along. This already has me on edge, as I was hoping to get away with just a carry on. My wife has already relegated us to a checked back (for what I dunno but I am sure I'll discover)... 

US regs say instruments are to be allowed as carry on you just must declare it at the gate, but I've never wanted to even consider dealing with such a new rule (implemented last year because the checkers were throwing instruments on the belts - something I've seen done to a symphony cellist's own axe - another story).

So there you go, the ONE thing I'm stressing about is bringing a kids guitar on the plane, it's a $100 guitar in a soft gig bag, so its no huge loss if I lose it... 

Anyway, suggestions?

Heck if I was planning on checking a bag, I'd have brought my real axe in a hardshell case, and checked it!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Cats have a lot more windage than monohulls, but with twin engines set so far apart, they handle very well. Once you are out in open water, mess about with the engines and get a feel for what you can do. Don't be afraid to use some power. Some react and maneuver much quicker if you use the rudder, some don't, but in the beginning, leave the helm amidships as you'll need both hands for the throttles/gearshifts. Then, as you are turning one direction with evenly set throttles (one reverse and one forward) turn the wheel and see what happens.
I'd spend my meals out at the Last Resort and the Bitter End Yacht Club. The Last Resort usually has really fun entertainment after dinner and a comfortable area to lounge around. The Bitter End is a bit expensive, but they always serve excellent meals in an outstanding location. Of course there's Foxy's. Otherwise everything you'd ever hope to know is in the guide books, including some of the nice out of the way spots. I would suggest you use moorings in the BVI if they are available. I've not heard of them being substandard as they are down island. It's just easier. The Bitter End in Gorda Sound is pretty deep anyway.
Have fun.
There's no good reason to go to the USVI if you are renting in the BVI. Not worth the hassle of clearing in and out, in my book.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

SHNOOL said:


> Ok, has anyone smuggled in an instrument, specifically a guitar?
> 
> My brother is dead set on bringing a "Bass" uke himself (about the size of a 3/4 guitar), and in turn has found a 3/4 guitar for dirt cheap he's expecting me to carry along. This already has me on edge, as I was hoping to get away with just a carry on. My wife has already relegated us to a checked back (for what I dunno but I am sure I'll discover)...
> 
> ...


I brought a travel guitar a few times. It's small enough to be one of my carry-ons, so that was no problem. And there may even be plenty of room aboard the catamaran for two 3/4 guitars. But my experience is that, there's enough stimulus to keep you occupied for a week; bringing a guitar is WAY more hassle than its worth, and a distraction from the exotic environment that you are paying lots of money to experience. You can play a good guitar every other day of the year; no need to add stress and hassle to a vacation, especially to play a POS. People who insist on bringing too much stuff often miss the point of going to the islands to hang out on a sailboat. Minimize! Simplify! If your trip is going to be a month or longer, then I would be supportive of bringing an instrument.

Please tell me that your wife's check-on bag will be a soft duffle and not one of those wheeled/telescoping pull handle contraptions.


----------



## rckfd (Dec 3, 2015)

A couple of winters ago I met my sister and brother inlaw in road town I'm living on my small j32. Wish they had seen this string!


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Wife's carry on, is as-yet-to-be-determined. The wife and I are no strangers to traveling light, as we hobby together field trialing dogs. We traveled endless weekends together for every Spring/Fall in a Durango, Horse trailer, 2 horses, and 3 dogs. 

But she's of the opinion that she needs a hair dryer ugh.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Whilst I agree with the travel light concept, these boats are pretty big and some places in the BVIs are great to wear some nice Resort Wear.
Not that I know much about femails but I am sure some might get a bit pickled at you if you you don't let them take their "essentials" (iron not incl, but hair dryer is fine!).

Also if you have a few vacation dollars, there's some great shopping in Roadtown, and souvenirs on all the islands.

But there's nowhere to stow a suitcase so bring all your junk in soft folding bags.


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

SHNOOL said:


> ...
> 
> But she's of the opinion that she needs a hair dryer ugh.


I want to tell a story.. we chartered a couple of 44' cats in the bvi a few years ago (18 of us, family) and I briefed the boat briefer before hand that I had ribbed the girls about curling irons and blow driers so asked if he'd do me a favor and keep it on.. during the briefing he was going on and on and when he got to the part explaining the generator and how it runs and works he said.. absolutely DO NOT USE anything that generates heat like curling irons and blow driers.. man I'd die to have had a video of all the teenage girls' faces and a few of the young moms' drop when he said that.. we got 'em good.. and we did tell them we were joking later. It was perfect! (I think the girls only used their hairdryers once or twice on a night or two out on the town) Blow dryers and curling irons could just as well be put in Davy's locker as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Whilst I agree with the travel light concept, these boats are pretty big and some places in the BVIs are great to wear some nice Resort Wear.
> ...
> 
> But there's nowhere to stow a suitcase so bring all your junk in soft folding bags.


C'mon Mark.. that's what the V berth is for..


----------



## Seaman_3rdClass (Jul 3, 2014)

Just came back from our first cat charter in the BVIs. Same situation as yours - experience/certs sailing monohulls up ~40, no cat experience, except for small Hobie cats. Found that sailing a cruising cat (Nautitech 40) for the first time was easy, motoring (which we did only in harbors for mooring/anchoring or if we were late to our destination) even easier. The only slight issue was forward visibility, as ours had twin helms aft at deck level, and not a raised helm platform as in the Leopard or a Lagoon or FP, so you had to see around/through the main cabin. Having a built-in generator to run AC is nice, as it's pretty hot, even now, even at night. 

As others here have said, pack very lightly, you just don't need as many clothes on a charter. Snorkeling gear, either own or rented, is highly recommended, as most islands have good snorkeling spots, and makes swimming to places like the Baths, or checking your anchor, much easier. Picking up mooring balls (usually $30/night) is just easier, as anchoring can be tricky in some spots, and many harbors are quite deep. You can get free mooring balls for an hour or two in many snorkeling spots, though sometimes getting one is not easy (e.g., at the Indians).

Do not over-provision, unless you don't plan to eat out at night. Most islands have decent restaurants, though I would avoid Ocean Seven on Peters Island and the Coopers Island beach club restaurants. Nanny Cay on Tortola has good places for breakfast/lunch and dinner, and stores for provisioning and equipment, should you need something. You can always get it delivered too, and in most harbors locals will come up to the boat offering ice and to pick up trash. 

If you're taking your dinghy a long way to a restaurant at night, make sure you know where the rocks and reefs are, and where your boat is. What looks trivial at dusk at 6 pm, can get confusing at 9 pm when it's pitch dark, there is a chop, and you've had a few painkillers. 

Most importantly, relax, don't rush anywhere, and you'll have a great time!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Seaman_3rdClass said:


> .....Do not over-provision, unless you don't plan to eat out at night. Most islands have decent restaurants, though I would avoid Ocean Seven on Peters Island and the Coopers Island beach club restaurants. .....


Totally agree with the provisioning caution. I will add that the charter company provision packages, usually stink. The advantage is they pre-portion everything so you have meals, not just ingredients. But it's hard to know exactly how many meals you'll want aboard vs. ashore. Worse, they don't all allow a specific number of days, but have packages of 5 or 7 days, for example, which may not be your plan. Expensive too.

As I think was previously mentioned, have heavy stuff delivered to your boat. The islands all have grocery services (some provided by the grocery stores themselves), not just for the boats, but to stock vacation houses too. You can often order online, like you were grocery shopping. Use them for booze, bottles, dry goods, cleaning, etc. Shop for your own fresh foods, when you arrive. Although, I've had provision companies pick the chicken, etc, too and it was fine. It's been a few years, since I last chartered at the Moorings and I don't recall who we used. I do recall a small grocery store (more like an oversized deli) within walking distance, that had good stuff.

Sometimes the charter provision packages, include loading onto your boat for you. This is a bit of work, so that's nice. But you also have no idea where they put anything.

On the other hand, for the more flexible provisioning from the grocery services, you have to be at the boat at a specific delivery time. They typically won't even leave the food, if you're not there, but you wouldn't want it sitting in the hot sun anyway. We typically arrive the night before our charter begins and pay to stay aboard at the marina, then have groceries delivered the next morning.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Chartered a Leopard 39 out of Miami. Great time and really enjoyed the boat.
Caveats:
You can't see under the jib from the elevated helm.
Main weighs a lot when you try to flake it.
no handrails in the head.
Boat is 20,000 pounds! It needs breeze!


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

we just paid for split provisioning, for 6 days of our 7... it also removed 2 nights of dinners from the package. I hope that works, might still be too much, but hopefully not a terrible amount too much. We did also order through Moorings for beer, alcohol, and a few other specifics all to be delivered TO the boat (which I suppose is on the boat, but I dunno).


----------



## rckfd (Dec 3, 2015)

Shnool!
Oh but you're going to miss out on one of the great joys of the BVI going to the outdoor markets not to mention freshness.


Anyone know how to put an image on here without the thumbnail thing?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SHNOOL said:


> we just paid for split provisioning, for 6 days of our 7.........


Unless you're really disciplined about not wanting to eat at the many fun places ashore, that's way too much.

We usually eat breakfast aboard everyday. Lunch and dinner every other day. We eat one aboard the other ashore each day. Roughly.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Seaman_3rdClass said:


> .....I would avoid Ocean Seven on Peters Island and the Coopers Island beach club restaurants......


Peter's is the only place in the BVI that requires a jacket, iirc. What's wrong with Coopers? Love that place, although, I didn't go last winter when I was there. Prob been 3 years.


----------



## Seaman_3rdClass (Jul 3, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Peter's is the only place in the BVI that requires a jacket, iirc. What's wrong with Coopers? Love that place, although, I didn't go last winter when I was there. Prob been 3 years.


Oceans Seven on Peters definitely doesn't require jackets, it's a basic eatery with plastic furniture, but with 3-star restaurant prices and slow service. 
Coopers Beach Club was fancier (they want reservations), but had even slower and more indifferent service. It took us two hours to get our main dishes, and an hour for appetizers. I've seen worse and the food was OK, but if you have a choice, avoid them.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Seaman_3rdClass said:


> Oceans Seven on Peters definitely doesn't require jackets, it's a basic eatery with plastic furniture, but with 3-star restaurant prices and slow service.
> Coopers Beach Club was fancier (they want reservations), but had even slower and more indifferent service. It took us two hours to get our main dishes, and an hour for appetizers. I've seen worse and the food was OK, but if you have a choice, avoid them.


I thought you might have meant the resort, which I think does require jackets, at least in the evening. That's not a cruising crowd thing. Their patrons come in by plane/ferry to stay. It's like Caneel on St. John. Beautiful, but not the cruising lifestyle.

Just about anywhere in the BVI can have highly variable service levels, particularly timing. It's an island thing.

Last I was at Coopers, we sat at the bar for happy hour (it was either half price Painkillers or 2 for 1). My wife and I chatted with folks and played Shut the Box for a couple of hours. Beautiful place.

If it's just the two of us, we'll often choose the bar over a table. Easier to get the bartender's attention than a waiter. For that matter, it's easier to get in a conversation with a bartender than a waiter. Shoreside bartenders are my go-to for local information.


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

this list is getting long..

I never know what restaurants want you to call ahead on 16 for reservations.. if we're a group (not too often), I usually either check in early by dinghy or call ahead by radio. A lot of the restaurants say to call on 16 for reservations, but sometimes they're too busy to answer or their radio has quit working. May take several tries.

Our last time around even though it was low season and not busy, just my wife and I, we did call ahead to Pirates at the bight, Pusser's at Marina cay, and at Saba Rock. They appreciate that. Maybe it gives them time to go buy a fish or two extra.
The new Pirates was very good food, so was Saba. Pussers is nice spot. Get to Saba for happy hour painkillers and the Tarpon feeding.

at the dock.. what can happen often with provisioning is the boat next door will be ending their charter and you will be beginning yours. Sometimes what the neighbor gives you amounts to quite a bit. Pay it forward when you come back with the provisioning items you don't use. One time a fella had provisioned his boat for a week for a daughter and grandson visit and they pretty much ate every meal on shore.. we were a good sized group but it sure went a long way on our trip. Sailors are such good people!

Our low temps here the next few days are forecast to be in the minus (-) 20 to -30 deg F. (they say the F stands for fahrenheit, I think it stands for something else), so we are fricken cold and all I'm thinking about is getting to the boat. Ugh!


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

Now I remember what I was going to say..the Moorings 3900 used to have a gas grill but they have changed it over to a charcoal grill. Ask a few of the Moorings boat cleaning crew on the dock if there is any left over charcoal on a boat they've cleaned.. Since you've pretty much provisioned the boat, if you didn't get charcoal, you'll need some and it might save you a trip to the store. This is one item I have always figured should be provided but it never is, at least to me it hasn't been.
I love going to the store myself, it's only a few blocks away from the marina you'll be at, but my wife hates it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Reservations on ch16 are a crap shoot. Worth a shot anyway. Best is to dinghy in when you arrive, have a painkiller and make them in person.

It is best not to assume they'll have room. However, they are almost all more sophisticated commercial operations than they try to appear. They'll have plenty of supplies, especially in high season. At the least, if they're out, you're arrival isn't likely going to change it.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

I, too, love to go to the market for provisioning; there's always stuff that I can't get at home. I once bought charcoal from an old woman in the market in St. Georges. It was the real deal, locally made, not packaged, not the factory-pressed, chemically briquets. I don't know what kind of wood it was, but that charcoal made the best grilled meals! They may or may not have similar charcoal on Tortola; if they do, give it a try.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Cooper is typically the favorite stop of the hundreds of charter guests I interact with every year.

My view on a hired person for that first day is from different perspective. Yes, that is something I do on a part time basis when it fits into my schedule but rarely for charters originating in the BVI. If it's a person from the charter base for the day it will most likely cost less then $200 including a tip. What is the cost of the vacation for 6 people flying from the states, provisioning, buying souvenirs, dinners ashore and renting a boat in the BVI? For argument sake let's call it $15K. What percentage of that is $200? Not much. What should one receive for that? Obviously some very thorough instruction on sailing and motoring a cat, local knowledge, onboard troubleshooting should something not work the way you think it should initially, and most importantly ease of mind at the start of your trip. For a day or half day there's no need to worry about where the hired person is going to sleep. Typically you don't have to return them to the dock but can drop them at a variety of places where they can taxi back either by water or land. Why be stressed at all on the first day of your vacation? I just don't get it.

In going out for a day literally dozens and dozens of times with people to familiarize them with cats or monos larger and more complex then they are used to, I've yet to find a customer who wished they hadn't spent the money for my time and experience. Every boat is different and there are many techniques to make the operation easier from anchoring, grabbing a mooring and approaching a dock. Yes, people figure it out and get by all the time. What I do see far too often are people on their charter cat approaching their first mooring ball at 8kts pushing a lovely bow wave and then losing the boat hook on the painter as the boat coasts over the top. I see sails flogging to death because the topping lift is too high or a batten snagged a lazy jack on the way up and it can NOT be trimmed to fix it. My list could go on for pages...

I always wish for people to have a great time, hope they stay safe and get their FULL damage deposit back at the end of their trip. When the charter base is taking your cash and swiping your card, think for one second, maybe paying for somebody that knows this boat end to end is a very good value... Off my soap box now.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

I 'liked' FarCry's #34 even though it is almost opposite of what I said in #8. It is good to be reminded that there are different truths for different people. I appreciate when people enlighten me to different ways of thinking (almost as much as I appreciate 100% concurrence :wink )

BTW - My recommendation stays the same - if your personality is just like mine. :2 boat:


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I just wanted to say thank you, this is one of the reasons that I love this site.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

4 days and counting... with an ice storm just passed through, heavy downpours occurring now, and weather switched from -3 Sunday morning to 55 degrees today and soggy, I'm looking forward to some Island sun.

Nothing really left to do but pack.

I'll post when we get back... thanks again everyone for the help/tips.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Hoping you get some better weather soon. Today the forecast from multiple sources was around 10kts of wind. All morning in Long Bay on St Thomas I was seeing steady winds in the mid 20s with gusts to just under 40kts. The weather forecasts sucked for accuracy here today!!!!

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

FarCry said:


> ......I was seeing steady winds in the mid 20s with gusts to just under 40kts. The weather forecasts sucked for accuracy here today!!!!.......


When the wind and the water are warm, I'll take that anytime!

Hope to catch you again next Winter. We're every other year........


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> When the wind and the water are warm, I'll take that anytime!
> 
> Hope to catch you again next Winter. We're every other year........


I look forward to it.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, we are back... 
so much to say, so little interest from others to hear it...
Simply though, we had GREAT WEATHER!!!
14-25 knot winds all week... very little rain (never rained more than 30 minutes).

We got some serious sailing in... best was the slog up to Anegada from Trellis Bay, we did it EARLY in the morning, sailed it with winds 18-24 knot winds on a reach. We hit 9 knots at one point, with what was reported by NOAA as 6-8 foot seas.

Probably the best thing I can say was the Moorings (can I say that) was a class act. Yeah we had minor issues with the boat (most important was the door on the refridgerator kept coming off track).

But boy did they go above and beyond to make sure the whole trip went off without a hitch.

Photo was the first few seconds ashore after reaching Anegada (a place I just "had to go"). Within seconds of sitting down, I had a rum punch in my hands, and I don't think it was quite 11am yet


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad you had a good time. This is the month we typically go ourselves (but every other year). Being our off year, that pic makes me wonder when I'll get to go every year, then when I'll get to take our boat down and just swing on the hook until I'm tired of it.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Wife ended the trip with "when do you wanna go again? and what would you change?"
I said, next time, MORE sailing!
Next time lets see the stuff we missed...
Spend more time in places we REALLY enjoyed (Anegada live Lobster roast at the Lobster trap was HER personal favorite).

Wife acquired a taste for RUM while there (she's always been an appletini drinker, vodka the only mixed drink she'd touch)... and she NOW understands why I love Goslings rum, over Pussers (which is good), and Cruzan Gold (which is also quite good).. and she shares my passion for "Black Seal."

Wife NOW makes a mean rum punch (did I mention this?)

Wife was also the ONLY person aboard to not get a little queasy from a slog upwind in 6-8 foot seas aboard (yep that includes me)... we ALL figured out that Bonine is your friend, and that ANYONE can have that wrong diet (too much rum punch) that makes getting the bouncy horizons more likely... and to NOT screw around, take EVERY remedy quickly and they go away in minutes! Nobody was sick for any measurable amount of time.

That when the water is rough, sailing is infinitely easier to take than motoring, so when the wind is up, the sails are too  duh (I knew this, but its important the wife learned it first hand).

That her and I aren't ever inclined to go to Trellis Bay full moon party again (had to do it once), but the commercial nature of it, and crowds and stuff, were NOT the kind of vacation either of us are really interested in. Frankly neither are the large bar scenes...

We'd likely eat OUT more, provision ourselves, and rent a MONO hull to make it more about the sailing then about the island stops.

So said more succinctly we're already talking about how to do this same vacation again, only next time more tailored to "us."

Regardless, if this thread helps anyone on the fence about going, as a sailor, you should go! There seems to be enough of a diverse group of things to see that you can tailor the vacation to what YOU LIKE.

Funny, we ran into a professional sailing captain. Asked him what HE thought we should see. He asked us where we had been, and we tailored our "trip" to get 3-4 hours sailing in a day (not because of we HAD to sail that much to get somewhere, but to enjoy the good sailing)... and he was like "you guys passed so much up between locations," since we typically made about 10-20 miles sailing each day. I said, we kind of came here to "SAIL!" He looked at us like we were crazy. With average winds at 15 knots while we were there, to me it seemed about as ideal sailing as a person could ask for, seemed like it'd be a shame to waste that.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

So, what was your itinerary? Where did you make landfall each night? Did you every stop to go snorkeling? Spend more than one day anywhere (we usually stay in one anchorage for two nights out of a week, just to chill).


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Glad you had a good time Shnool and that you were able to whip the local weather into favorable shape. I understand your desire to get more actual sailing in and it's not all that uncommon with some of the visitors I interact with. People that want to cover some miles start in St Thomas and do the big triangle which would be a lazy downwind to Culebra, then a trip to Vieques and then to St Croix. Some then return directly to St Thomas and others choose to sail into the BVI before returning. Doing that lap typically avoids a lot of upwind sailing. As Minnewaska alluded to, if you sail all day you are missing some exceptional snorkeling. Between 11am and 1pm when the sun is more directly overhead the colors are more brilliant. If your group isn't into snorkeling and bouncing from beach bar to beach bar, then longer sailing itineraries aren't all that hard to put together. If Minne brings his boat down I would assume he'd leave the keys in the lazerette so that all of us on SN could use his boat when he's not around.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

This might help some... yeah I cut off Norman island, but you get the jist.

I want to get some of my videos locked down some, because it really nicely shows off the performance of the cat. I was impressed by how nicely the boat sailed.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

FarCry said:


> .....If Minne brings his boat down I would assume he'd leave the keys in the lazerette so that all of us on SN could use his boat when he's not around.


If I bring my own boat down, I'll be on it full time!! Everyone is welcome for a sundowner!

For short trips, I think I'll continue to bareboat from CYOA.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

SHNOOL said:


> This might help some... yeah I cut off Norman island, but you get the jist.
> 
> I want to get some of my videos locked down some, because it really nicely shows off the performance of the cat. I was impressed by how nicely the boat sailed.


Are you nuts? Everybody knows that a cat can't sail anywhere above a beam reach. You will be accused of doctoring the facts. Do you want to submit yourself to that?

I like your path thru the Islands. I've done that exactly when I've been with people that want more sailing in. Well done!


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

FarCry said:


> Are you nuts? Everybody knows that a cat can't sail anywhere above a beam reach. You will be accused of doctoring the facts. Do you want to submit yourself to that?
> 
> I like your path thru the Islands. I've done that exactly when I've been with people that want more sailing in. Well done!


Well, I'll admit that the boat didn't sail as close to the wind as a mono, it was actually quite apparent boat for boat, that we'd lose nearly 10 degrees of point for a proper VMG... but I could still make headway to weather at 35 degrees apparent wind angle... this video shows us sheeted in a bit too much, but still making decent progress to windward, I'd submit that the driver was probably too close to the wind, likely 35 degrees where 40 seemed like the sweet spot.

We were still doing 6.5 knots in the video, in what was shown as 14 knots apparent wind speed.

Also our boat actually did more destination sailing than our sail club monohull sistership. We still met up in the end, but they took the longer route a couple times and showed up an hour or 2 later than us. I personally thought that sailing was some of the best I've ever had. Even on a cat  Honestly, I think that cat converted me, I was very impressed with how much space you get for a package that is (in my opinion) a perfectly acceptable cruising package. I wouldn't want to slog to windward (in tossed seas) in a cruising mono, so why would I want to submit myself to it on a cat either. If I'm racing you, all bets are off though, mono would be my choice, but for comfort, you can't beat the cat per foot of waterline. That being said, my next trip down will likely be a mono.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

The leeward shroud looks pretty loose in your video for an apparent wind of only 14kts and flat seas. It took me awhile to accept the charter cats after years of racing monos. What I tell people on charter is that you are only actually moving the boat a few hours a day. The rest of that time you have a substantial amount of square footage per person to sprawl out on and enjoy. They don't get the death rolls in a beam sea at anchor either.

You should charter a mono for around Halloween and come race in Foxy's Catfight on Jost. There is a one-legged cat division for monos, so you could see how you really do against some owners with skills sailing their own cats that are in a charter fleet. If the wind goes light a mono can do well. If the wind picks up, the lower hull speed of most monos really limits them.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Farcry I meant to talk with you folks about that honestly.. it made me REALLY nervous how loose the shrouds were... what is essentially a 3 point rig.

I felt it was unnecessarily loose, noted it when I did my run down with the skipper check off meeting.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

SHNOOL said:


> Farcry I meant to talk with you folks about that honestly.. it made me REALLY nervous how loose the shrouds were... what is essentially a 3 point rig.
> 
> I felt it was unnecessarily loose, noted it when I did my run down with the skipper check off meeting.


That shroud is too loose and you are welcome to talk to me about it but that's not a cat from the charter company I'm affiliated with... I'd guess that's like a Sunsail 444 with the front porch.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry when I said talk to you folks about it, I wanted input on it, because to me it seemed loose, but I'm not a cat guy and wasn't sure if I should have been nervous, or downright worried. 

PS: The mast look like it had been sleeved at one point too, just above the spreaders.


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

It did appear to be a bit more loose than it should have been, but except to check it at rest, it's difficult to say. The leeward shroud will be loose, of course, when sailing. A boat we used last fall was very loose at rest, I listed it on the pick sheet at the end of charter but maybe I should have had it addressed at start:


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I love the BVI. They are my favorite sailing grounds, although not what they were back in the early 80s. I miss those days.



SHNOOL said:


> We just finished split provisioning the boat, so we'll have food, and a boat, and that's as much as we've done so far.


You seem to have figured it out yourself, but provisioning yourself is definitely the way to go.



Minnewaska said:


> ... then when I'll get to take our boat down and just swing on the hook until I'm tired of it.


Twelve to fourteen days each way. Piece of cake.



SHNOOL said:


> That her and I aren't ever inclined to go to Trellis Bay full moon party again (had to do it once), but the commercial nature of it, and crowds and stuff, were NOT the kind of vacation either of us are really interested in. Frankly neither are the large bar scenes...


You picked the right one to visit. You probably would not like the Bomba Shack.



SHNOOL said:


> We'd likely eat OUT more, provision ourselves, and rent a MONO hull to make it more about the sailing then about the island stops.


We definitely also provision ourselves. RTW is the place to go these days.

Everyone has their own tastes of course. We eat out once a day most days. Meals aboard are breakfast, lunch, happy hour, and dinner.



SHNOOL said:


> Funny, we ran into a professional sailing captain. Asked him what HE thought we should see. He asked us where we had been, and we tailored our "trip" to get 3-4 hours sailing in a day (not because of we HAD to sail that much to get somewhere, but to enjoy the good sailing)... and he was like "you guys passed so much up between locations," since we typically made about 10-20 miles sailing each day.


Right. The answer is easy. Sail your butt off and make two circles instead of one, stopping at different places.



SHNOOL said:


> This might help some...


You missed North Sound which is a great stop and reachable from Roadtown on the first day. North Sound is a great launch point for Anegada (I love being the first out, breakfast underway).

From Anegada you missed the great sail direct to JVD.



SHNOOL said:


> Well, I'll admit that the boat didn't sail as close to the wind as a mono, it was actually quite apparent boat for boat, that we'd lose nearly 10 degrees of point for a proper VMG...


The solution is easy. The pointing problem is sheeting angles. Take a couple of good-sized snatch blocks along and you can rig a serious barber hauler and pick up 15 degrees. Rocks. Just a tiny bit of work and you'll carry boat speed to much higher angles.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Taking some positive reviews from Sailnut here... we're booked to go again, this time just the wife and I, on a smaller monohull (31ft) from BVI Yacht Charters, Feb 2018. 
Our local sail club might be down at the same time as us (on a separate boat)... either way its all good to us. 10 days we plan to be down there this time.

The things we plan on doing differently... We'll provision very little through RTW, breakfasts, and lunch or snacks... we'll eat out most nights. 
Obviously smaller boat, smaller crew, and more sailing 

The wife set the constraints for this visit, and I like how she's thinking so far.


----------

